# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از ریاضی به تجربی (لطفا کمک کنید خیلی مهمه)

## hosseinsis

سلام دوستان
من رشته ام ریاضیه اگر بخوام سال 96 کنکور تجربی بدم،باید امسال چه درس هایی رو و در چه زمانی امتحان بدم؟
دوستان جواب بدید ممنونم میشم.

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام دوست عزیز ...

اگه شما فارغ التحصیل پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی باشی ، اصلا لازم نیست که هیچ درسی رو امتحان بدی ، و سال دیگه به جای اینکه واسه ی کنکور ریاضی ثبت نام کنی ، می یای و واسه کنکور تجربی ثبت نام می کنی...
کلا یه قانون وجود داره که هر کس بدون در نظر گرفتن نوع دیپلم و نوع پیش دانشگاهی در رشته های نظری، می تواند در هر گروه آزمایشی شرکت کند...

----------

